# Overseas w/ DoD



## 91Bravo (Aug 7, 2015)

We're headed back to Germany on my wife's orders (we're both civilians (now)). There are a couple of DoD paramedic jobs open with the Air Force. Anyone done DoD medic work overseas on the civi side?

If that doesn't pan out (don't know why it wouldn't) I can can always get a school nurse job in the area, summers off are sweet!!


----------



## 91Bravo (Aug 7, 2015)

Just wondering if anyone has overseas DoD experience.


----------



## luke_31 (Aug 7, 2015)

If you're referencing the EMT/Paramedic job on USAJobs, it's just a list to get potential employees and there is no guarantee that any of the bases have jobs. I would call the base you are heading to and see if they are actually hiring and how to get on.


----------



## jaysonsd (Aug 11, 2015)

luke_31 said:


> If you're referencing the EMT/Paramedic job on USAJobs, it's just a list to get potential employees and there is no guarantee that any of the bases have jobs.



Out of more than just curiosity, can you back up that statement?  The process for application is quite tedious given the amount of effort involved from my initial searches.  The posting has been sitting on USAjobs for a while, but context might help in providing some color to what you say.


----------



## luke_31 (Aug 11, 2015)

jaysonsd said:


> Out of more than just curiosity, can you back up that statement?  The process for application is quite tedious given the amount of effort involved from my initial searches.  The posting has been sitting on USAjobs for a while, but context might help in providing some color to what you say.


It's been reposted three or four times and I worked as a contract paramedic at a Air Force base.  Some of the bases listed don't even have GS paramedics, they use contractors for their paramedics and have recently awarded contracts for the paramedic services again. Not to mention the announcement spells out that there might not even be jobs at the bases listed. When they talk about few vacancies it essentially means that they don't know which bases will have openings. Edwards AFB is one example as they don't have any openings for GS paramedics, their most recent hire was over a year ago and they don't expect anyone else to leave for years. The airforce academy paramedics is contracted with one of the local ambulance companies in the area. The extensive application you talk about is standard for all government positions. Before I got my current job I applied to the list three times and unlike other government jobs I applied for I never heard anything or had a status update, which will happen with any job you do apply for on the site.


----------



## jaysonsd (Aug 12, 2015)

Fair enough, thanks for putting it in perspective.  I can shift some of my energies elsewhere.  Regardless, a federal resume is time consuming to produce compared to a standard one based on the sites I've read providing advice.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Aug 12, 2015)

While you guys have great points, this is the international thread... not the USAjobs thread. The USAjobs site is really not a gateway to overseas DoD paramedic level jobs. They are almost all exclusively contracted or military personnel. While I see the implication on the surface, they are really not related. International DoD Computer engineer, maybe... International DoD Paramedic, nope. I know he mentioned it, but it is really a non-starter and that's a tangent that has (or should have) its own thread.

As for the OP... That is a very broad brush to paint your question with. DoD experiences vary vastly from Germany to Ohio to say, Afghanistan. Mostly though, the positions are all contract. I have no first hand experience working in Germany. You would probably do well to do some internet searches to see who the providers are at the bases around your prospective area. They may utilize their own folks, contract to locals, or they may contract to US companies such as CHS or one of the other hundred million. Although, I have been in and out of contracting overseas, and I have never seen a paramedic job in Germany. I imagine it would fill very, very quickly if it was even posted... by someone who has the juice to get into a spot like that.


----------



## 91Bravo (Aug 31, 2015)

It is overseas. We're headed back to Germany 20SEP. You can nitpick it, but it's international/overseas/OCONUS, DoD or not. I appreciate the insight though. 

The majority of searches I do on USAjobs are for Europe. You can search a continent/region, not just a state or city. I'm going to end up in Germany, job or not. The School Nurse jobs don't require you to be a nurse, the pay sucks and is seasonal, but being a paramedic qualifies you. Being a military/DoD spouse can suck overseas. 

I applied and sure enough at the end of the application questionnaire it stated, 'although listed, positions may not be available in listed locations.' 

Wife used to work for European Regional Med CMD and was contacted after taking this other position because they knew she was near the end of her required home rotation and eligible for another OCONUS rotation to see if she was interested in coming back to ERMC. Sometimes knowing the CMDR of all European medical activities can be useful. 

I'd imagine the overseas positions are harder to contract out in a non-English speaking country. EMTs are classified as hard to fill by Army Europe.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Sep 3, 2015)

I hear you brother... and I understand the frustration. I hope you find what you're looking for. When I was in Germany at Stuttgart (very briefly) I do not recall seeing any US medics/contractors out and about... I did notice that the ForcePro and MWR staff were all locals or OCNs though... It was a few years ago, perhaps things have changed or my memory eludes me.  Granted, that was one base among many.

Also, Army Europe needs to start putting out some fliers for EMTs... "hard to fill" is .mil speak for budgeting bull and mountains of red tape... Again, good luck. I wish I had more helpful info.


----------

